# Tofu



## Ruthanne (May 22, 2016)

I know some like it and some don't of course.  I hadn't had it in a long time until last night and didn't put much on it and it tasted so good to me.  I just sliced up a potato, some carrots, a couple of onions and the tofu and put about 2 inches of water in it and boiled the water for about 15 minutes.  It was good.

What do you do with tofu?


----------



## Guitarist (May 22, 2016)

Walk very quickly and quietly past it, eyes averted.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 22, 2016)

I cut it in triangles and slowly dry fry it because I can't find extra firm tofu where I live, then husband adds it to the curries he cooks.  It soaks up the sauces in the curry.  

Most people who say they don't like tofu have never tried it or had it improperly cooked.  

This is one of my favourite curry dishes in Thailand with tofu:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 22, 2016)

That looks so good,Ameriscot. I have not tried tofu but would be willing to try it. I just saw a recipe where it was put on the grill and then glazed with an orange sauce. I also read that you can firm up tofu by placing it on a dish with another dish on top that has been weighted to get some of the liquid out. I have no idea if that works or not.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 22, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I cut it in triangles and slowly dry fry it because I can't find extra firm tofu where I live, then husband adds it to the curries he cooks.  It soaks up the sauces in the curry.
> 
> Most people who say they don't like tofu have never tried it or had it improperly cooked.
> 
> ...


Wow, that looks so good.  I guess I am lucky to get extra firm tofu here.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 22, 2016)

There used to be a dry mix called Tofu Scramble. I'll have to look for something similar again. The best tofu I remember was at a Japanese place in Florida. It was grilled with a ginger sauce. I love tofu...the kids used to eat it until their Dad went ewwwww. I like it better than animal protein.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 22, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> That looks so good,Ameriscot. I have not tried tofu but would be willing to try it. I just saw a recipe where it was put on the grill and then glazed with an orange sauce. I also read that you can firm up tofu by placing it on a dish with another dish on top that has been weighted to get some of the liquid out. I have no idea if that works or not.



I put a block of tofu and paper towels between two cutting boards and put a heavy book on top.  Then I cut and dry fry it.  There must be some kind of sauce for the tofu to absorb.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 22, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> There used to be a dry mix called Tofu Scramble. I'll have to look for something similar again. The best tofu I remember was at a Japanese place in Florida. It was grilled with a ginger sauce. I love tofu...the kids used to eat it until their Dad went ewwwww. I like it better than animal protein.



I've had tofu scramble at a vegan restaurant once. Good.  I used to eat fried tofu at a Chinese restaurant, but figured it had a lot of calories. Tasted good though!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 22, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> There used to be a dry mix called Tofu Scramble. I'll have to look for something similar again. The best tofu I remember was at a Japanese place in Florida. It was grilled with a ginger sauce. I love tofu...the kids used to eat it until their Dad went ewwwww. I like it better than animal protein.


That grilled tofu with ginger sauce makes my mouth water.  Yum!!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 22, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> Walk very quickly and quietly past it, eyes averted.


:highly_amused:


----------



## Shalimar (May 22, 2016)

I love desert tofu--mango is my favourite. Annie, do you have any recipes for vegetarian cooking by DH containing tofu?


----------



## Falcon (May 22, 2016)

Advice to men:  Consume lots of tofu and then go buy a bra.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 22, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> I love desert tofu--mango is my favourite. Annie, do you have any recipes for vegetarian cooking by DH containing tofu?



He doesn't use recipes, but any curry you can just add the tofu after it is cooked and let it marinate.

I'll write one up tomorrow though.  Nearly bedtime now.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 22, 2016)

Falcon said:


> Advice to men:  Consume lots of tofu and then go buy a bra.



Not likely, Falcon.


----------



## Shalimar (May 22, 2016)

Thanks Annie. Sleep well.


----------



## Shalimar (May 22, 2016)

Japanese outlive everyone. Never seen one with "man boobs." Tofu is an integral part of their diet.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 22, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> I love desert tofu--mango is my favourite. Annie, do you have any recipes for vegetarian cooking by DH containing tofu?


What is desert tofu Shali?


----------



## Ruthanne (May 22, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> I love desert tofu--mango is my favourite. Annie, do you have any recipes for vegetarian cooking by DH containing tofu?



Here are some tofu recipes:

http://www.eatingwell.com/recipes_menus/collections/healthy_tofu_recipes


----------



## Shalimar (May 22, 2016)

Thanks Ruthanne! I am serving blueberry  pancakes for supper, using the last of the berries I froze last year, want some?


----------



## Ruthanne (May 22, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Thanks Ruthanne! I am serving blueberry  pancakes for supper, using the last of the berries I froze last year, want some?


Sure.  Thank you.

I found some more tofu recipes:

http://allrecipes.com/recipes/270/everyday-cooking/vegetarian/protein/tofu/


----------



## Shalimar (May 22, 2016)

Thanks again Ruthanne.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 22, 2016)

I remember just tasting it once many moons ago and I didn't care for it, but willing to try it again someday.  I'll post a few recipes that look like they might be tasty.

*Fresh Shiitake Stir-Fry
*
1    lb firm tofu, cut into
1/2” cubes
1    tbsp olive oil
1    red pepper, cut into triangles
1/2    cup sliced scallions
1/2    lb snow peas, washed and stems removed
3 1/2    oz fresh shiitake mushrooms, sliced

Marinade:

1    1” cube peeled fresh ginger
2    cloves garlic
1/4    cup mirin*
2    tbsp soy sauce

*    Mirin is a sweet, low-alcohol wine used in Japanese cooking.

1.    Place the tofu in a glass or stainless steel bowl. To make the marinade,
place the ginger and garlic in a food processor, chop, then add the
mirin and soy sauce, and blend. Pour over the tofu, cover and place
in the refrigerator.

2.    Place the oil in a large skillet over low heat. Add the pepper and 
scallions, and cook, stirring, over medium-high heat for 1 minute.

Add the snow peas and mushrooms and stir for 1 minute; then
add the tofu and stir for another minute. Cover and steam until the
tofu and vegetables are hot.

Serves 4. Analysis per serving: 173 calories, 15g protein, 7g fat (1g saturated), 4g fiber, 
13g carbohydrate, 520 mg sodium

Source: Tofu Cookery by Louise Hagler (Book Publishing Company,*www.bookpubco.com*)


----------



## Shalimar (May 22, 2016)

Looks yummy SB.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 22, 2016)

*Tofu Tabouli

*​
1 cup bulgur
1/2 lb minced firm tofu
2 ripe tomatoes, chopped
1 cup minced fresh parsley
1/2 cup minced fresh mint
1/2 cup chopped black olives
1/4 cup freshly squeezed lemon juice
1/4 cup chopped scallions
2 tbsp olive oil
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp freshly ground black pepper

1. Combine the bulgur with 2 cups boiling water and allow to soak for 1 hour.

2. Drain the bulgur well and transfer to a large bowl; mix in the remaining ingredients. 

Serve on a bed of leaf lettuce garnished with tomato wedges.

_Serves 12. Analysis per serving: 95 calories, 4g protein, 4g fat (1g saturated),
__3g fiber, 12g carbohydrate, 68 mg sodium

S_ource: _Tofu Cookery_ by Louise Hagler (Book Publishing Company, *www.bookpubco.com*​


----------



## Shalimar (May 22, 2016)

Ruthanne, dessert tofu is the soft, or silken tofu. It has a very different texture from the firm or extra firm tofu used to make main dish meals. I buy it in the supermarket, good low calorie stuff.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 22, 2016)

*Vegan Tofu with Lemongrass

*
1   14-16 oz block firm tofu, drained 30 minutes, sliced lengthwise, then in half
2   stalks lemongrass, sliced very thinly*
2   green onions, sliced
2   tbsp oil
Red chili pepper (ground or flakes)
Salt to taste

* Note: Lemongrass is available in Asian markets. Look for fresh, moist stalks. To use, remove tough outer leaves, cut off ends and use bottom 4 to 5 inches only.

1. Score tofu slices (about 1/2-inch deep) into small squares. 
Using a mortar and pestle, spice grinder or mallet, make a paste with the 
lemongrass and green onions. Rub onto the scored tofu slices. 
Season to taste with salt and red pepper.

2. Heat oil in 12-inch sauté pan over medium-high heat. Cook tofu, paste-side up, 
for 5 to 7 minutes. Turn over and cook another 5 to 7 minutes. 

Serve with jasmine rice.

_Serves 4. Analysis per serving: 225 calories, 18g protein, 
16.5g fat (2g saturated), 5g carbohydrates_


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 22, 2016)

I've browsed this site in the past, many interesting tofu and other recipes. Also tips on tofu preparation and a short tutorial.  Just use their recipe search box.  http://deliciousliving.com/recipes/luscious-lemony-tofu-cream


*Luscious Lemony Tofu Cream*

 Yields 1 pint

_The secret to making this sensational tofu cream is first blanching the tofu then thoroughly creaming it in a food processor. This versatile recipe can also be adapted to make Maple or Almond Tofu Cream. If nut allergies are a problem, replace the cashew butter with two tablespoons of canola oil.
_
*Prep Time:* 40 minutes
*Setting Time:* 1 hour

3 tablespoons smooth cashew butter

1/4 cup maple syrup

1/4 cup maple sugar powder or dried cane juice

1/2 teaspoon sea salt

1/4 cup freshly squeezed lemon juice

1 tablespoon finely grated lemon zest (peel)

2 teaspoons vanilla extract

2 teaspoons lemon extract

Pinch of turmeric dissolved in 1 tablespoon of the lemon juice

*1.* Steam tofu in a steamer basket over boiling water 15 minutes. Remove tofu from steamer and wrap in a clean kitchen towel. Set a weighted object such as a skillet or glass baking dish on top of the wrapped tofu and let sit 15 minutes to press out excess water.

*2.* Crumble prepared tofu into a food processor and blend thoroughly, about 5 minutes. Scrape down sides of processor bowl. Add cashew butter, maple syrup, maple sugar, salt and lemon juice and continue processing until tofu is smooth and creamy. Add lemon zest, extracts and turmeric and blend 10 seconds more. Refrigerate tightly covered for at least 1 hour before using to ice cake.

*To make Maple Tofu Cream:* Omit lemon juice, lemon zest and lemon extract. Increase vanilla extract to 1 tablespoon. Add 1 teaspoon almond extract and 1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon. Use 1/2 cup maple syrup to sweeten.

*To make Almond Tofu Cream:* Omit lemon juice, lemon zest and lemon extract. Increase vanilla extract to 1 tablespoon. Add 1 teaspoon almond extract and substitute almond butter for cashew butter. Use 1/2 cup maple syrup to sweeten.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 22, 2016)

Thanks Shali.  Thanks for all the recipes SeaBreeze.


----------



## Cookie (May 22, 2016)

Love tofu - been eating it for years - usually just saute thin slabs in a bit of oil, sprinkled with ginger and soy sauce, turn once, covered it steams and puffs up a bit.  Yummy with brown rice.  I like good quality tofu raw.

Thanks for the nice recipes ladies!


----------



## Ruthanne (May 23, 2016)

Sounds good Cookie.  I like it raw, too!


----------

